# Adding Member numbers to reservation



## travelchick45

Is there a way to add member numbers to an existing reservation without calling? My number is in there, but we have since set up numbers for my family and I need to add them so they get points.


----------



## TinCan782

I believe you have to call...its easy!

No problem the couple of times I did it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Just realize that the 1st person listed on the reservation gets the points for the room charge. All others just get points for their rail fare portion.


----------



## the_traveler

All you need to do is call Amtrak and say to the agent, "I would like to add AGR numbers to my reservation!"

That's it!


----------



## jebr

I don't believe there's a way to do it on the website.


----------

